

Mercurial 1.2 out with translations, a pure Python implementation, and more - gecko
http://www.selenic.com/mercurial/wiki/index.cgi/WhatsNew?1.2#head-7b9e6701a081f2800810d72603c3c2729ede6a6c

======
etal
It looks like the pure-Python fallback implementations were a big deal for the
(nearly resurrected) Jython project, in particular:

[http://fwierzbicki.blogspot.com/2009/02/progress-with-
mercur...](http://fwierzbicki.blogspot.com/2009/02/progress-with-mercurial-on-
jython.html)

------
mronge
I was hoping that the bookmarks extension would be fixed to allow true, local,
lightweight branching. Looks like I have to wait for a future fix.

The problem with bookmarks now is you can't selectively push from a bookmark
(ie: only push the changes from one bookmark and not the others)

~~~
gecko

        hg push -r bookmarkname
    

does exactly what you want.

------
thorax
I'm a huge fan of the pure Python piece-- it allows us to integrate it much
more easily with our cross-platform Python embeds.

